# Horror literature discussion



## Cheap Creeps Podcast (Apr 8, 2012)

I was wondering what horror lit have you read lately? I recently read Odd Thomas by lDean Koontz. The blind has a program called Talking Books. They have these new cartridges that can hold a lot of books. I got 3 Stephen King novels. It has Carrie, Salem's Lot, and The Shining. I finished Carrie, and am on Salem's Lot. Good books.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There's an existing thread on this very topic here that you might enjoy:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19991


----------



## Cheap Creeps Podcast (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks. Still new to the forum.


----------

